# New Mexico Unit 17 Elk



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I struck out on the WY elk draw in a unit I was pretty sure I would draw, looks like a bunch of people jumped into the unit this year, but I drew a New Mexico Unit 17 elk muzzloader tag with odds closer to 2% of drawing! Never hunted in NM before but started putting in for the better elk units (15, 16's and 17) and antelope in 2010, got lucky this year. I've started "internet scouting" the unit and just received my maps and plan on making one scouting trip to the unit before the season in Oct. Pretty excited about this hunt, anyone else hunted this unit?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Never have, we usually focus our efforts in Unit 6. 17 is one of those "sleeper" units, big bulls and not a lot of advertisement. There is another forum you can go to and choose the NM forum and pose the question, you'll find someone who can PM you some info.

We struck out big time on elk and deer. I did get an off range Oryx tag for the month of Feb, first one I've drawn since 2001, gotta love the pure lottery system.


----------

